# Corner Dented on Aofu GTS M, is cube still legal?



## weatherman223 (Mar 18, 2019)

Hey, my Aofu GTS M dropped on the corner piece, causing the corner to dent. The only regulation I could really find was 3j, but since the dent was on a corner it shouldn’t distinguish it in any way from other pieces because it’s the only red blue white corner on the cube. 

Is the cube still legal, or will I have to get a replacement piece?



https://imgur.com/a/94EbtQN


----------



## Tabe (Mar 18, 2019)

I'm not a delegate but I'd say that's illegal. It absolutely distinguishes it from other "similar" pieces. You can clearly tell by feel exactly which corner that one is.


----------



## CarterK (Mar 18, 2019)

It depends on the delegate. Some delegates will allow it under reasonable wear and others won't


----------



## Twistii Cuber YT (Mar 19, 2019)

CarterK said:


> It depends on the delegate. Some delegates will allow it under reasonable wear and others won't


I agree with what my man Carter said


----------



## Kit Clement (Mar 19, 2019)

That kind of wear is fairly common with QiYi big cubes, and in many cases I allow it because it's really no worse than what is allowable for sticker wear, but this appears to have deformed the entire piece beyond just a visual deformity. I wouldn't accept that cube.


----------



## weatherman223 (Mar 19, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> That kind of wear is fairly common with QiYi big cubes, and in many cases I allow it because it's really no worse than what is allowable for sticker wear, but this appears to have deformed the entire piece beyond just a visual deformity. I wouldn't accept that cube.



Thanks for the input Kit. I’ll go ahead and order a replacement piece for the corner before my next comp, just to be safe.


----------

